# rush charges?????



## OuttaPlace (Oct 11, 2007)

Out of curiousity how many days from when the customer comes in and the product is needed do you charge a rush price? and what is a fair price to charge?

I only ask because after reding another forum post I was rechecking my price list to make sure I had all my expenses covered I thought to myself that alot of my jobs have been needed with in 1 week to a few days. I hadnt really charged any extra for the rush of having to work late into the night/morning to get the shirts done.

ex: I had a call for 200 shirts but the needed them in a week and a half. I didnt charge them extra should I have??

Thanks Outta


----------



## jamesvb (Jan 14, 2006)

My normal turn time is 5 working days.

3 - 4 days add 50% rush

1 - 2 days add 100% rush


----------



## donsignguy (Apr 5, 2008)

everything i do is a rush as i make the stuff while they wait or in a coupple of hours and they come back of course i am sitting on the side of the road..... I would think that in a normal brick and morter shop that if you do not put there work in frount of some one elses work that normal price is ok but if you bump other jobs then some extra is expected and that should be an amount that is much as the customer will pay. but dont loose the job. times is tuff and some one will do it fast for no extra if the customer can find them IE ME sitting on the side of the road my motto is good fast cheap pick 2....


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

OuttaPlace said:


> Out of curiousity how many days from when the customer comes in and the product is needed do you charge a rush price? and what is a fair price to charge?


I guess James is right. It would make sense to gauge your normal turn time first - i.e. a normal day with proper lunch breaks etc. Anything beyond that would be rushed.


----------



## htt117 (Aug 31, 2006)

We use a rush fee, depending on the size of the order and the "hassle" factor. Start by assuming that if you have to work late, you should be paid "overtime" rates. We also do one of a kind shirts.

1 -3 pieces delivery in 3 days base price. 2 days add 20% next day add 40%

4 - 24 pieces delivery in 5 days base price 3 or 4 days add 25% 1 or 2 days add 50%

25-47 pieces delivery in 7 business days 5 day service add 25% 3 day add 50% 1 or 2 day not available

48 plus pieces delivery in 10 business days 7 day service add 25% less than 7 day service not available

For a repeat customer we sometimes bend the rules, but for new orders we stick pretty close. All times are after approval of artwork and confirmation that merchandise is in stock at supplier.

Jim


----------



## OuttaPlace (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you all. very helpful

Outta


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't forget overtime pay


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

As htt1177 depends on the customer. For our "regular" customers if it isn't a common thing (I have a motto on my wall "Lack of planning on your part does not necessitate an emergency on mine!")

Some customers every order is a rush either because thats how they run things... jumping from one crisis to the next or because they want to "hurry" you up.

So for a regular who made a mistake or it is a "one off" rush job I usually wouldn't, chalk it up to customer relations for others then usually a surcharge of 15% works for me. (It is amazing how once they have copped that a couple of times the serial "rush" orderer starts deciding well, an extra day or two REALLY doesn't matter. (And if it doesn't your probably not charging enough as they feel your pricing and the surcharge is still "cheap")

I guess too don't be afraid to ask what the urgency is, that may help you decide if it is something out of their control (eg you feel you want to help them out) or if there may be a way to avoid a similar situation in the future


----------



## nmartone (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello All,

I just got this message for a customer we do subcontract work for and have done rush jobs in the past for. We charge a percentage on the whole job...Is that not normal?

Here is the message: "I thought the rush fee was only on the screen printing not the screen set up.

They wanted the job within less than 24 hours of receiving goods. We got it late one afternoon and had it done - ready for them to pick up - by noon the next day. It was 10 pieces one color front and one color back, 2 screens. 

1. When you charge rush fees it is normally of percentage of the whole job correct?

2, Also, we charge 100% for next day service. Thoughts?


----------



## 2B (Jun 24, 2012)

we use several factors when rush is involved.

are we already at busy
was the customer pleasant to work with 
are they new or repeat
how much business do they do with us

bottom line is if a rush is applied it is a sliding % of the subtotal amount, meaning EVERYTHING is rushed, so everything gets a rush charge. the shorter the window is for completion, the more of a % they are going to pay


----------



## Mosstone (Nov 17, 2017)

When I started working at the shop I'm at now, I noticed that none of the orders I received had a 'due date'. When I would ask for a due date (in order to organize my workload), the owner would look at me like I had three heads! Since the owner does not come from a screen-printing background (screen printing is just _one_ of the services we provide, not our total business), and he's using Cafe Press and Amazon as business models, every order has a due date of *right now!*

This means that no rush charges are *ever* applied, and probably never will be... Every time I bring the subject up, his defense is: "It's an 'Amazon' world... People already _expect_ fast service... They won't pay extra for it".

There are a number of other standard policies and procedures that are common practice for a screen shop, that they don't implement (it took me two years to to convince them to add a screen charge, and I still don't know if _that's_ done with any consistency). 

I was out of the garment printing game for a few years before I started working here, so I don't know if the internet, and the instant gratification that it brings has forced the screen printing industry to conform to a JIT (Just In Time) delivery mindset. I often wonder how many other shops are still charging extra for rush orders, color matching, ink changes, screen charges, etc.? Or is everybody trying to compete with Cafe Press now?


----------



## jhonlara (Dec 19, 2017)

you should take overtime payment.


----------

